# [SOLVED] USB Printing Problems - Dell Photo Printer 720

## gbj

Hey all,

I've been trying to install support for my Dell Photo Printer 720 after migrating from Ubuntu to Gentoo. I'm using the Lexmark z600 driver for it, which worked under Ubuntu. I've compiled USB printing support into my kernel and installed CUPS. When I use usbview or cat /proc/bus/usb/devices or lsusb -v I can see that my printer is attached. However, when I try to add the printer, I get problems. Using gnome-cups-manager, I am told "Printer not found: Z600-v1.0-1". Using http://localhost:631, I get no error, but it says the printer is not found and it tries to reconnect every 30 seconds. I am assuming that it is USB Printer #1, since there is no detected printer. Under Ubuntu with gnome-cups-manager, the printer is automatically detected. Can anyone tell me how to get CUPS to detect my printer?Last edited by gbj on Tue Oct 10, 2006 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gbj

Well, I guess my question is really:

"How do I get a recognized USB device mapped to a device file?"

Every method of detecting USB devices, hardware, etc. has seen the printer. But there is still no device file for it.

----------

## wynn

There's a very good HOWTO at Lexmark Printers, have you tried it?

----------

## gbj

I have indeed. I can do everything, but get no response from the backend and no detected printer.

----------

## gbj

Okay, to be even more specific...

All I need is a way to get my printer added as a device at /dev/usb/lp0. It is recognized that it is attached to a USB port (/dev/bus/usb/002/002). Is there a way to connect those two facts?

----------

## wynn

I thought the HOWTO might have a step in it that you had missed.

The module usblp will, together with udev (here: sys-fs/udev-087-r1), create /dev/usb/lp0.

The only two entries in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules which seem relevant are

```
BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*", NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="usblp",        NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"
```

From the kernel configuration

```
CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y
```

With the printer switched off:

```
# ls -l /dev/usb

ls: /dev/usb: No such file or directory
```

Switching the printer on (/var/log/messages):

```
Oct  8 15:54:12 lightfoot [  736.394684] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Oct  8 15:54:12 lightfoot [  736.576330] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Oct  8 15:54:12 lightfoot [  736.586280] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USBBidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005
```

and

```
# ls -l  /proc/bus/usb/003/001

0 -rw-rw-r-- 1 root usb 43 Oct  8 15:41 /proc/bus/usb/003/001

# ls -l /dev/bus/usb/003/001

0 crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 256 Oct  8 15:42 /dev/bus/usb/003/001

# ls -l /dev/usb

total 0

0 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     60 Oct  8 15:54 ./

0 drwxr-xr-x 17 root root  14340 Oct  8 15:54 ../

0 crw-rw----  1 root lp   180, 0 Oct  8 15:54 lp0
```

----------

## gbj

Hm...I had UHCI and usblp built-in, and they seem to have disappeared...I must have built the kernel incorrectly. I'll try again.

UPDATE: Silly me. I'm a total n00b (just installed Gentoo this week) and so I hadn't built my kernel properly. I used genkernel and printing works now.

----------

## blietaer

Hello,

Sorry for hi-jacking this topic but I happen to use a Dell 725, tha tis said to be "mostly" working under linux since it is just a re-shape of the lexmark z600 (hey just like you?!).

ebuilding it was fine (I think..)

I can see the /usr/lib/cups/backend/z600

and the driver is in the cups list...

however I never get the : direct z600:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark Lexmark Z600 Series" "Lexmark Printer"

and printing the test page is just hanging...

----------

